# Alternatives to shopping for guitar sh*t online ;-)



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

When I have a free moment during the day I find myself shopping for amps and guitars I don't need. I'm fairly certain I'm not the only one ;-)

What can you do without your axe that can help your playing if you have 10 min to kill? Let's also say you can't watch a video or listen; what can you read that helps?

I'm currently working on soloing around chord shapes (watch any Guthrie Trapp video to see what I mean). What can I read to help that?

Thx


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I read the Beato Book. With 5 minutes I hit something I don't understand that kicks off a flurry of browsing for explanations.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Is the book that good? I have been hesitant to buy it since from what i saw it looks like it was written by a 10 year old. However I do know how good Rick is


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

There are some great books that I have read that have profoundly improved my musicianship, without being technical. "The Music Lesson", by Victor Wooten has a lot of new-agey stuff that really isn't me, but his discussion of the various components of music (rhythm, dynamics, etc.) is amazing! "The Practice of Practice" is a great resource for maximizing your practice time and it is broken up into very short chapters, which is perfect if you only have a few minutes. David Byrne's "How Music Works" and "Music, the Brain, and Ecstasy - How Music Captures Our Imaginations" are also amazing reads.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

My understanding is that the Beato Book v3 is now in typeface so it no longer looks like it was written by a 10 year old. If you have the original, you can upgrade for free.

I would suggest reading a book on something other than theory, like song writing. Actually, in the book Writing Better Lyrics, there are several exercises that call out exactly 10 minutes of time to complete. The Object Writing ones are very useful.

C


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Fretboard flashcards.

Fretboard Trainer | Free Online Learning Software


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

^^ That is pretty cool!
C


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks, I dont mind supporting the Youtube channel guys, ill grab it next time i get an upload notice


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm not sure if the Beato book is for everyone. It seems very akin to the notes I took of Jazz theory in College. It's fantastic information but may end up being useless if you do not have a certain basis for theory already. Not saying don't get it, just that there may be other books more relevant to your own skill level and understanding. No assumptions have been made here.....just covering the whole ground of possibilities . It's (Beato's book) very advanced stuff.

@John Fisher , how are you finding the book?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Get a copy of "Really the Blues" by Mezz Mezzrow. Really the Blues by Mezz Mezzrow

It's an autobiography of a second/third string jazz musician through the jazz age. Self-serving and name-dropping but a very interesting snapshot of a different time.

Most important take-away for me can be summed up as "If you don't practice when there aren't gigs, you won't be very good when there are gigs."


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

nbs2005 said:


> When I have a free moment during the day I find myself shopping for amps and guitars I don't need. I'm fairly certain I'm not the only one ;-)
> 
> What can you do without your axe that can help your playing if you have 10 min to kill? Let's also say you can't watch a video or listen; what can you read that helps?
> 
> ...


- Reading about the Circle of Fifths and trying to memorize parts of it
- Reading my iPad subscription (via Zinio) to Guitarist Magazine
- Reading music and guitar related news on FlipBoard


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Mnemonics for the Circle of Fifths.

accumulation of sharps
F’ing Cool Guy, DAE (duh)

descending flat keys
BEAD GC (think hippy Jesus)

[Note, mirror images, FCGDAE B EADGCF]


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Where are you at with understanding Chord and scale structure? Some books are more relevant to your needs depending on where you are at with your music understanding. The Advancing Guitarist by Mick Goodrick is one I've had in my collection since I was about 18. It's all about the application of concepts and techniques. But it's very advanced stuff and not a light read. It's more than likely impractical for your use, but a great reference nonetheless.

I had to edit this post with the last bit because I looked at the book last night and forgot how heavy (difficult) it was.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hammerhands said:


> Mnemonics for the Circle of Fifths.
> 
> accumulation of sharps
> F’ing Cool Guy, DAE (duh)
> ...


One of the few thing that I remember learning in Grade School:

Father Charles Goes Down And Ends Battle
or
Battle Ends And Down Goes Charles' Father


----------

